# Researcher in Italy Institute - Long Term Permit available?



## Roby k. (Sep 12, 2021)

Dear all, 

I hope you are in good shape.

I am not familiar with the type of visas granted and the different types of permit in italy.

I am planning to move to italy since I have applied for a project's researcher which last around 5 years and I got accepted. Now I am doing some research regarding the long term permit since I will have to move with my family, register the kids in the school and looking forward in the future for citizenship as long I am not EU citizen.

I just figured out that the next 5 years that i will be in italy will *not* count for the long term permit or citizenship since I will be a researcher and this type of visa/contract will not benefit for long term permit/citizenship.

My question : If i found a job as Employee after the 5 years of research in the institute. would it possible to count the past 5 years so I will be eligible to apply long term permit.

Thanks for your help.


----------

